# Which Bindings? Union, Ride, Flux?



## Riley212 (Nov 9, 2011)

i vote ride capo. the cant is worth it i think, and the straps are better than union's


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

I vote... Raiden Phantoms or Burton Cartels?

Rodeos over Capos. SF45 over DS30s. DS's matched well on jibsticks.


----------



## bebop_monk (Jan 23, 2011)

Nivek said:


> I vote... Raiden Phantoms or Burton Cartels?
> 
> Rodeos over Capos. SF45 over DS30s. DS's matched well on jibsticks.


I don't like Burton, but I'll check out the Raiden's. My worry with the Rodeos though is that it seems to be a softer binding aimed more at the park crowd. Any specific reasons why you'd take the Rodeos over the Capo's?


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

They're still an aluminum binding. I rode the Great Dudes and my pick for I guess a flex match would be Rodeos. Capos were good on the Highlife UL, a super stiff freeride all mountain deck.


----------



## bebop_monk (Jan 23, 2011)

Nivek said:


> They're still an aluminum binding. I rode the Great Dudes and my pick for I guess a flex match would be Rodeos. Capos were good on the Highlife UL, a super stiff freeride all mountain deck.


Thanks alot, I will def consider this since you've ridden a GD and know the flex of the board. And I guess as long as its stiffer than my damn Flites I'll be ok, lol.


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

I like my k2 uprises plenty for mid-flexing bindings. Comfy, canted, well-engineered toe straps..


----------



## bebop_monk (Jan 23, 2011)

Well I think I'll either be going with the Raiden Phantom or Ride Rodeo...


----------



## GorgeDad (Jan 24, 2011)

If you're looking for comfort and response, you need to look at Flow NXT bindings.


----------



## bebop_monk (Jan 23, 2011)

Well thanks for all the replies. Cat at my LBS talked me into the Cartel's, and seeing how even alot of burton haters like them, I'm hoping they're good. Will post a review once I get a few days on them.


----------



## bcasey (Jan 19, 2011)

Good choice.


----------



## aubzobot (Feb 19, 2011)

Cartels were good for me, Just tighten up all the screw. When i got mine they were all lose, not sure if it happens with all of them or i got a weird "batch".


----------



## henry06x (Feb 16, 2011)

Nivek said:


> They're still an aluminum binding. I rode the Great Dudes and my pick for I guess a flex match would be Rodeos. Capos were good on the Highlife UL, a super stiff freeride all mountain deck.


Capo's arnt a super stiff binding. The rodeo and capo are fairly similar but the rodeo has a slightly softer highback and ankle strap. Ride has the rodeo at a 4 flex and the capo at a 6. The capo is more an all mountain binding and the rodeo more of a park.

Have the capo and like them. Ride makes great bindings.


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

henry06x said:


> Capo's arnt a super stiff binding. The rodeo and capo are fairly similar but the rodeo has a slightly softer highback and ankle strap. Ride has the rodeo at a 4 flex and the capo at a 6. The capo is more an all mountain binding and the rodeo more of a park.
> 
> Have the capo and like them. Ride makes great bindings.


Not what I felt but OK.


----------

